# BSNL new connection



## mad1231moody (Feb 7, 2008)

I have just got a bsnl bfone connection today. I used Tata Indicom till now.
Switched primarily for the bsnl dataone connection.
1. I have Rs.2000 to spare for a modem. Advise me as to rent it from bsnl or buy one modem/router for my self. 
2. Also will my phoneline will be busy when I access internet.
3. Should I ask for the BSNL men to setup my initial connection or can I do it by myself and save Rs.250 

Waiting for your answers.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 7, 2008)

1. modem frm BSNL costs around 1250/-, purchase it.
2. nope. you can recieve or make calls when internet is on.
3. save that 250/-


----------



## ico (Feb 7, 2008)

I guess the BSNL will give you the ADSL router. It will be Rs.1200........

Your phone line will not be busy when you'll access Internet as ADSL operates at a different frequency.

Its up to you whether you need the BSNL guys for installation or not. If you don't know about installation much then call the BSNL guys for installation. Well, I am sure that BSNL guys will not be that good in operating the computer.


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the prompt reply. Can I buy one Linksys/netgear/D-Link router for the purpose. I think that these will be better then the one BSNL provides. What do ya say??
And I am sure if I can see a tutorial somewhere then I will b able to setup my connection.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 7, 2008)

tutorial by ravi_9793 *www.techhunt.org/node/52

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=6857

btw what do you mean by installation?, just configuring the modem?

what about laying the phone cable?


----------



## ico (Feb 7, 2008)

@mad1231moody

Yes, you can buy ADSL routers from any company and they are better than the BSNL provides.

But as you know that BSNL has a ridiculous Customer Care and if you encounter any problem, they are going to blame on your Router.......and will not support it.


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 7, 2008)

I surely mean configuring the modem. I hope they will lay the required cables in my house. Don't they take RS.250 for configuring or even for laying cables.
What about the modem choice??
Some more questions..
1. If I apply for monthly payment and pay for a couple of months for broadband, then can I choose the annual payment option later or do I have to choose at the time of submitting the form.
2. Will applying online get me the broadband connection faster


----------



## ico (Feb 8, 2008)

mad1231moody said:


> I surely mean configuring the modem. I hope they will lay the required cables in my house. Don't they take RS.250 for configuring or even for laying cables.
> What about the modem choice??
> Some more questions..
> 1. If I apply for monthly payment and pay for a couple of months for broadband, then can I choose the annual payment option later or do I have to choose at the time of submitting the form.
> 2. Will applying online get me the broadband connection faster


I don't exactly know that will they come to lay cables if you pay Rs. 250. I guess laying cables is very easy and you'll be able to do it on your own.

Applying online or by going to the Exchange and filling the form won't make any difference in the quality of your connection. Its upto you how you wan't to apply.

And the plan which I'll suggest for your BSNL Broadband is H500 with 2.5GB limit and 2am-8am Unlimited with upto 2mbps speeds........


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 8, 2008)

Home 500 is the best option as middle priced choice. I think it is the best value for money, I am using it and there are no problems.  

I suppose that whether you choose to connect the cables yourself or not, you must be charged with that Rs. 250.


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the answers, but you'll never answered these questions


> 1. If I apply for monthly payment and pay for a couple of months for broadband, then can I choose the annual payment option later or do I have to choose at the time of submitting the form.





> tutorial by ravi_9793 *www.techhunt.org/node/52
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=6857
> 
> ...



s18000rpm the tutorial shows is using some beetel router. If I take some other router then will the steps be more or less the same


----------



## utsav (Feb 8, 2008)

MOst routers r same so u will not find much difference in that


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 8, 2008)

Alright then recommend the best router within Rs.1500 and still the same question


> 1. If I apply for monthly payment and pay for a couple of months for broadband, then can I choose the annual payment option later or do I have to choose at the time of submitting the form.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Feb 8, 2008)

mad1231moody said:


> Alright then recommend the best router within Rs.1500 and still the same question



At the time of submission of form. The amount will be debited in your first bill


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 8, 2008)

mad1231moody said:


> Alright then recommend the best router within Rs.1500 and still the same question


D-link, linksys, netgear are good company.
But for a newbie, I will suggest you to take modem on rental from your ISP. In that case, you will get full support.And incase your modem goes faulty they will replace your modem for free, and that too at home.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 8, 2008)

There is a type IV modem costing abt 1800 bucks but it provides 4 ethernet ports along with wi-fi support too. 

If u have got the telephone line in ur home then u dont have to worry abt laying cables etc. just connect the incoming telephone cable into a T-junction box(thts wht it is called i suppose) and connect one outgoing wire to ur modem and one to ur telephone. No more h/w setup required.


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 9, 2008)

Alright then I will buy a modem form BSNL as you'll say, I will get a type IV modem. And do you mean a Splitter by saying T-junction box. And I will have to keep the telephone near my computer according to your description  @INFINITE. Will I be provided with a splitter or they expect me to get it


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 9, 2008)

they'll take care of everything, but their work will have no pro-ness.
dont worry,  BB will work fine.

for Airtel, the ppl will do the job really quick & very very neatly. they'll even put the phone wires in casings/beading...


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 9, 2008)

Still no one answered this question
1. If I apply for monthly payment and pay for a couple of months for broadband, then can I choose the annual payment option later or do I have to choose at the time of submitting the form.
I hope you'll are getting my question.

And by the way what do they mean "Minimum Hire period". For home 500nu
it is 3 months. 
In the form they have not asked for the type of modem I wish to buy.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 9, 2008)

mad1231moody said:


> Still no one answered this question
> 1. If I apply for monthly payment and pay for a couple of months for broadband, then can I choose the annual payment option later or do I have to choose at the time of submitting the form.
> I hope you'll are getting my question.
> 
> ...


 
So many questions... BSNL customers will still get willingly confused but still insist on the pathetic company called BSNL.  . To answer your question, no one knows for sure, so they did not reply. Different circles have different rules. Check with some high level officer. He will then send you to some other officer and so on.

If you are in Kolkata, take Alliance, a far better option than BSNL. My parents and immediate family are happy with Alliance for internet connection and Tata Indicom for phone.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Feb 9, 2008)

mad1231moody said:


> Still no one answered this question
> 1. If I apply for monthly payment and pay for a couple of months for broadband, then can I choose the annual payment option later or do I have to choose at the time of submitting the form.
> I hope you'll are getting my question.
> 
> ...



Question No.1. You have to specify at the time of application. You cannot choose annual instalment option later.Didn't you see the application? It is available at their website.

Question No.2  Minimimum hire period means you must use the plan and the internet provided by BSNL for a minimum period of three months. Suppose after one month you felt that BSNL is not good, you cannot terminate your connection. If you choose home 500, you have to pay Rs.500 for at least three months alongwith whatever service tax(at present it is 12.36%) applicable.


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks all of you'll for clearing my doubts. Thanks Ramakrishnan for your answers. Case solved(I hope so)


----------



## ico (Feb 9, 2008)

^^ You're welcome.....


----------



## janitha (Feb 9, 2008)

BTW, you can change your plan later on but usually it is effected on the first of next month.


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 10, 2008)

Bro i used the type 1(1200) modem for few days and then am using now the type2(1800).. if you have a laptop or a wifi mobile go for the second one.. its a good modem with 4 ports and 1 wifi .. and Look is also good


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes kaushik surely I will opt for the WiFi modem to be future proof. And how can I use the 4 ethernet ports. Can I use them to keep my BSNL connection and my cablenet connection as well


> BTW, you can change your plan later on but usually it is effected on the first of next month.


You mean to say changing plans like Home250 to Home500 or changinf payment options later, that is monthly to  annual payment, please clear


----------



## janitha (Feb 10, 2008)

mad1231moody said:


> Yes kaushik surely I will opt for the WiFi modem to be future proof. And how can I use the 4 ethernet ports. Can I use them to keep my BSNL connection and my cablenet connection as well
> 
> You mean to say changing plans like Home250 to Home500 or changinf payment options later, that is monthly to  annual payment, please clear



Yes, like 250 to 500.


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok !! I knew bout that but am really confused if I can change my payment option ???


----------

